# Anks



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

Despite the continuing use of the term "bailout" taxpayers actually made money on the TARP program. The program cost taxpayers nothing.

U.S. ends TARP with $15.3 billion profit - Dec. 19, 2014


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

Ofcourse that isn't figuring in inflation between 2008 & 2014.


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

HuntingHawk said:


> Ofcourse that isn't figuring in inflation between 2008 & 2014.


When you look at falling oil and real estate prices as well as prices that have gone up, you'll find overall inflation to be quite low. In addition, the US Treasury still has a bunch of stakes in small banks so the amount of profit can still go up. Finally the biggest loss within the program was on Genral Motors, which isn't a bank at all. If you back that out, the banks got hosed.


----------



## ApexPredator (Aug 17, 2013)

"Overall, the auto bailout was the one big money loser for TARP. Even with the Ally sale, taxpayers lost about $9.2 billion." your article not mine.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

How much of that has been blown by Obama's never ending vacations?
He is in Hawaii this week.


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

rice paddy daddy said:


> How much of that has been blown by Obama's never ending vacations?
> He is in Hawaii this week.


More than we lost on the banks.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

And which Tarp was that one or two?


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

Ripon said:


> And which Tarp was that one or two?


There was only one TARP. I believe you are thinking of the QE programs which are another matter entirely.


----------



## ApexPredator (Aug 17, 2013)

Just curious why your article said the tax payers lost money on TARP. Also I believe the biggest loss came in the form of precedent that now big business are too vital to fail but real middle class America can go to heck.


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

ApexPredator said:


> Just curious why your article said the tax payers lost money on TARP. Also I believe the biggest loss came in the form of precedent that now big business are too vital to fail but real middle class America can go to heck.


The reason I say the taxpayers did not lose money is because the US Treasury made a $15 billion PROFIT on the program. Within the program they made money on some deals and lost it on others, but overall the taxpayer made money. Furthermore, as was pointed out above, the biggest single loss within the program was GM, so for the program to make money despite that it means they had to make more than $15 billion on everyone else.

The fact is they made money on all of the largest banks.

As for the precedents, that is another thing entirely. I agree the precedents are bad because they essentially allow theft of bank capital from healthy banks.

As for middle class Americans I would say you are correct, especially those who stayed current on their mortgages.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

I thought they called one Tarp 1 which Bush did and Tarp 2 which was oblunders ?


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

Ripon said:


> I thought they called one Tarp 1 which Bush did and Tarp 2 which was oblunders ?


The program started right at the end of the Bush administration. It was actually cut back under Dodd-Frank because they could not use the money. Obama made the decision to use it to bail out GM.


----------



## ApexPredator (Aug 17, 2013)

The reason I brought it up is "Even with the Ally sale, taxpayers lost about $9.2 billion" your article is talking about the sale of a single holding so despite the 15 billion they made on that sale the govt still lost 9.2 million thats what I read in the article it even goes further in depth that had the govt not accepted that loss they would have lost more on potential revenue. If you could explain it your reasoning on the whole article I would appreciate it.


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

ApexPredator said:


> The reason I brought it up is "Even with the Ally sale, taxpayers lost about $9.2 billion" your article is talking about the sale of a single holding so despite the 15 billion they made on that sale the govt still lost 9.2 million thats what I read in the article it even goes further in depth that had the govt not accepted that loss they would have lost more on potential revenue. If you could explain it your reasoning on the whole article I would appreciate it.


Ally is the former GM Finance arm. It is really part of the GM transaction.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

So if the taxpayer made money, where is my check?


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

Seneca said:


> So if the taxpayer made money, where is my check?


It went to Obamacare.


----------

